# Power feed for Milling Machine using 12v VW windscreen motor



## Metal Mickey (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I have at last managed to get into the workshop again and am in the middle of making a power feed (to my own design) for my RF25 milling machine, bought from Axminster tools some years ago. I will be writing up the design including drawings, when I finally complete it. 

The only work that remains however is to secure the bars and create a cover and lever (to engage and disengage the feed) add the decals, then paint. So far in tests it works well and it powers both ways with good variable speeds available and plenty of torque.

When looking at the pictures don't worry about the driving dog,since this was the first casting and I intend to make a pattern, updated to take account of lessons during construction. The idea is that the motor will be engaged and released by use of a lever, sliding the whole motor head in and out. A picture or two should help to make things clearer.

Metal Mickey


----------



## Maryak (Jul 14, 2010)

MM,

Nice one, I've had that idea for some time now. I even got as far as obtaining the 12V wiper motor. The guy who gave it to me returned 5 months later and begged it back as a drive motor for a model tugboat he was making.  I've been resisting buying one ever since.

Please let us know the feed rates you obtain, assuming it's multi speed motor and what appears to be direct drive.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rcmadness (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I built mine with a older Ford wiper motor. It is gear driven and has a lever to disengauge it when not in use. For 15 bucks it has been a great power feed.


----------



## RichD (Jul 16, 2010)

I've got a similar setup on my X3.
Cheap and works for me. I use a 6V/12V/12V boost charger and a dead battery to get three speeds out of it.

Mine disengages by sliding it outwards on an extra long stud when not in use. The X3 has a simple slot on the end of the X axis shaft for driving the table.

I've also used a second adapter to drive my rotary table a few times


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking good MM, you won't regret the time and effort you have put into it.

I was very lucky, my mill came with power feeds on all axis.

I can honestly say to anyone, if you have the chance to either make or buy one, do it.

Your surface finishes and accuracy take a giant leap forwards for the good if you use it right.


Bogs


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all, Its great to see the table move so smoothly under trials. When I can get back out into the workshop the next stage is to secure the bars and attach a lever to the motor plate to allow it to engage and disengage followed by a sheet metal cover over the top and sides.

I have tried to engage and disengage under power and that works fine as well. So with just some finishing touches to do I can look forward to using it very soon for real. The costs so far are £7 for the motor and the biggest expense was the motor control unit from Proxxon at £25. I know there are cheaper solutions to motor control if you dabble in electronics but to be honest the time I spent searching for a motor controller was considerable. 

I still believe that £32 (approx) is not too much for the benefits. 

Bogs, I must admit that if/when I replace my Mill then power feeds will be part of the spec. I remember your posts about your purchase and I believe from memory you 'negotiated' many extras in the price!

Bob, I will let you know the feed rates as soon as I have finished. I have the advantage of DRO's so the information should be accurate. You are right in that is is a Proxxon variable speed controller, in both directions by means of a simple double pole, double throw switch from Maplins.

RichD its true about 'other' applications since I have been doodling with some ways to drive my rotary table.......

RCMadness you achieved a cheaper version than mine so top marks! I am also going to have a disengage lever. That the reason for the round bars. I did think about using phosphor bronze bushes on the sliding motor end but during trials they currents set up works fine. If over time there is a wear problem I will just modify it to run through bushes.

Once again thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 2, 2010)

After a long delay due to many reasons, I have at last cast successfully, my coupling piece to drive the table screw from the wiper motor.

The whole furnace and melting aluminium has and is a developing experience. So far I have logged 9 melts and due to some physical constraints, am moving the pattern moulding and pouring up to seating level. Not that I sit when pouring!!!! Doing this at least allows me to complete the physical tasks.

Additionally O welded the lid on at long last so completing the furnace!

Tomorrow I hope to finish machining the coupling and then completing the project!!!  :

Anyhow a couple of pics:


----------



## Maryak (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike,

Nice Job. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Bob, nice to hear from you. I guess you feel like you have been in the 'new' home forever now. How is the workshop going? I may have missed a thread for it if so sorry...

Mke


----------



## Maryak (Sep 2, 2010)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Hello Bob, nice to hear from you. I guess you feel like you have been in the 'new' home forever now. How is the workshop going? I may have missed a thread for it if so sorry...
> 
> Mke



Mike,

Nice to hear from you to. We are now in our 11th month in the new house. My workshop is still at Port Adelaide and my plans to move it to my daughters were aborted when she & Glen decided they have had enough of country life and want to sell and move closer to the city for their work.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 5, 2010)

Spent the morning machining the casting I recently made for the wiper motor to mill table coupling. Great to see it all working now and I ran the first test today. Short video below explains it all. I hope! 

I only have the disengage handle to make and its cut out from the brass cover plate. Its nice to get something to work and especially pleasing to make my own coupling casting!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XU3Vc9qaGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XU3Vc9qaGY[/ame]


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job Mike, I may have to make one of those!

Vic.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank's Vic, can wait to get out there again to use it! It will be interesting to move from thinking about making it, to best use. I may have to think about control's to stop it before reaching the limit of travel, or I may find I never do machine towards those limits (I haven't to date).

Mike


----------

